# New chainsaw knife



## Bushbow (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is one I am finishing up for a member here on Arborist. Plan was to give it a cord wrap handle but the blade turned out too nice to not give it some ssolid scales so I went with black micarta over grey liners with a thong hole to attach cord to. 

Business steel is 1080 with obvious chainsaw chain forge welded into the blade san mai fashion.


----------



## atvguns (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## TFPace (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful work. I have operated a metal fab business in NC and have been black-smithing as a hobby for years. The forge welding of any metal always amazes me. The saw chain on top of the base metal is awesome. Are you using a power hammer or hydraulic press to complete your weld?


----------



## plowin-fire (Aug 11, 2012)

Thats pretty cool right there. I always liked the look of Damascus knives, but this is sweet!


----------



## Bushbow (Aug 20, 2012)

TFPace - I have a 65ton press and a 50lb hammer but because of the nature of what I am trying to accomplish here I use the press only once and them hammer by hand very little. If I run it through the power hammer or beat on it too much I loose the chain pattern and it just looks like a cool blob along the knife blade. When making damascus I use the 50lb a lot. I have draw an flat dies so it can make the steel do anything you want. Saves on the ole arms too

Bob Urban


----------

